# Anschluss P4/P8



## A!mbrot (7. Oktober 2012)

habe das z77 extreme4 mit einem i5 3570k ivy nun sehe ich grad, dass ich an das board nur den cpu1-p4 anschließen kann und der p8 garnicht mit den pins ans board passt, also nur den p4 anschließen, wird ausreichend sein..?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2012)

Versuch es nochmal irgendwie, das sollte passen.

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?  Hat es die entsprechenden Stecker?



Ganz ohne die zusätzliche Stromversorgung wird das System nicht starten, ob es mit nur 4 von 8 Pins läuft kann ich nicht genau sagen. Wäre möglich,  wird beim OC  dann aber vermutlich instabil werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Board hat doch den Stecker " 1x 8-Pin EPS " wie man hier nachlesen kann


----------



## A!mbrot (7. Oktober 2012)

habe das be quiet STRAIGHT POWER E9 580W / CM, von dort aus habe ich ein gelbes kabel das zum cpu-anschluss am board geht, einmal cpu1-p4 mit 2 viereckigen und 2 abgerundeten pins über kreuz und das cpu2-p8 mit 4 abgerundeten pins, am board habe ich nen 8er pin, jedoch immer im wechsel, oben abgerundet und unten viereckig das im wechsel, das heißt 

UOOU   < Board 
OUUO                 

OUUU
UOUU
                         P4P8
                         Stecker

O=viereckig U=abgerundet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja nur die Steckercodierung damit man da nix verkehrt einsteckt. dann nimm einfach beide Stecker zusammen


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Netzteil hat einen passenden 4+4pin Stecker.


----------



## A!mbrot (7. Oktober 2012)

gut, ich hatte zweifel, dass die abgerundeten nicht in die viereckigen passen und, dass die cpu zuviel saft bekommt, aber das passt schonmal.

nun nocheinmal eine frage zum grafikkartenanschluss vom NT, habe die gtx 670 oc von gigabyte
hierbei verwende ich das vga1 kabel vom nt, an der grafikkarte habe ich einmal einen 6er anschluss und 8er
OUU  OUUU
UUO  UUOO

jedoch habe ich vom NT 2x 8pins stecker, je ein stecker hat 6 pins davon sind 2 nochmal getrennt
OUU U  OUU U
UUO U  UUO U

ich muss beide 8er stecker an die grafikkarte anschließen und lasse einfach die 2 übrigen pins unangesteckt, richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Der zuletzt genannte Stecker ist für die Grafikkarte und in den allermeisten Fällen sind die Stecker ja beschriftet und am NT farblich codiert


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, beim 6pin lässt du einfach zwei pins rumhängen.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Oktober 2012)

6pin liefern 75 watt und 8 pin 150 watt, man kann also die zwei übrigen pins einfach hängen lassen. gibt ja auch karten mit 2 mal 8 pin, dafür sind die gedacht.


----------



## xman-zerg (6. Januar 2013)

A!mbrot schrieb:


> habe das be quiet STRAIGHT POWER E9 580W / CM, von dort aus habe ich ein gelbes kabel das zum cpu-anschluss am board geht, einmal cpu1-p4 mit 2 viereckigen und 2 abgerundeten pins über kreuz und das cpu2-p8 mit 4 abgerundeten pins, am board habe ich nen 8er pin, jedoch immer im wechsel, oben abgerundet und unten viereckig das im wechsel, das heißt
> 
> UOOU   < Board
> OUUO
> ...



Hio, genau das gleiche Problem hatte/habe ich auch, ein Be Quite netzteil wo ich ein 4+4 CPU Stecker habe( All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors ) und am Mainboard in 8er Anschluss( All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors ), wobei das NT eben 2 eckige und 6 abgerundete PINS hat und das Mainboard 4 Eckige und 4 Abgerundete.(wie auf denn Bildern zu erkennen)

ich finde es etwas verwirrend das die Kodierung nicht übereinstimmt,weiss einer warum dies so gemacht wurde? 
(und kann dies so direkt angeschlossen werden ohne bedenken?)


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (6. Januar 2013)

Erstens, es gibt ein Handbuch wo alles drin steht. Zweitens hat dein Netzteil wie bereits zuvor gepostet einen 4+4pin Stecker, welcher auf jeden Fall in den P8 des Mainboards passt! Ich habe dieses Netzteil bereits mehrfach verbaut und es hat *immer* gepasst!


----------



## xman-zerg (6. Januar 2013)

im Handbuch steht diesbezüglich NICHTS drinne und der Stecke ist wie auf den Fotos angezeigt und damit NICHT richtig kodiert. vllt solltest du die Augen aufmachen und nicht nur einfach reinstecken.
meine frage bezog sich auch darauf WARUM dies so Kodiert ist, lesen hilft


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (6. Januar 2013)

Erstens hab ich nicht mit dir gesprochen! Zweitens hab ich schon so viel Rechner zusammen gebaut das ich nicht nur etwas *einfach reinstecke*, sondern schon weis was ich da tue du Klugschei**er! Drittens hat der Threadsteller die Belegung von dem 4+4pin des BeQuiet falsch gepostet! Da bei dem Asrock Board der 4pin Stecker rechts eingesteckt wird, stimmt die Belegung des Boards mit dem des Netzteils überein. Die Eckigen wie die Runden. Der zweite 4pin Stecker den ich nehme um insgesamt alle 8 Anschlüsse zu belegen, ist beim BeQuiet 4x rund ausgeführt und diese eben 2 zusätzlichen runden Anschlüsse passen, oh wie ein Wunder, in die beiden Eckigen des Boards! Alle Anschlüsse des BeQuiet sind richtig kodiert, man muss den Stecker halt mal richtig herum halten!


----------



## der_knoben (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn man auf die Stecker bzw die Buchse drauf guckt, sind die grundsätzlich falsch kodiert, weil man einfach falsch herum auf eines der beiden draufguckt. 
Im Übrigen passen die "runden" eigentlich 6 eckigen Stecker immer in das 4-eckige Loch.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (6. Januar 2013)

@ der_koben   Danke,.....wenigstens einer der das System durchschaut hat!  Hier auch noch mal ein Beispiel für die, die es nicht glauben wollen! Und wie der_koben und ich ja schon sagten, dass Runde passt für gewöhnlich auch in das Eckige!

@ xman-zerg   In beiden Handbüchern ist die jeweilige Pinbelegung beschrieben, sowohl im BeQuiet-, als auch im Asrockhandbuch! Wobei wir da ja jetzt schon wieder bei dem zuvor von dir genannten, richtigen Lesen wären! Merkst du gerade selber, oder?


----------



## xman-zerg (11. Januar 2013)

sag mal wie oft soll man das denn noch sagen?
im handbuch steht nicht viel  mehr drinne ausser "stecks rein" und auf deinen fotos von dir kannst du doch selber sehen das der rechte anschluss (CPU 2 p8) komplett abgerundet kodiert ist während der obere (p8) an dieser stelle 2 abgerundetet 2 eckige hat.
meine frage ist WARUM ist das so (kann mir das nu jemand beantworten?), dazu wurde hier nicht einmal im ansatzt was gesagt, kannst du nicht mal eine einfache frage lesen? und wenn du die antwort nicht weiss dann schreib dazu einfach nichts.

PS: mit "verdrehen" hat das auch nix zu tun, 6 abgerundete auf der einen seite 4 auf der anderen, da kann ich so lange rumprobieren und drehen bis ich schwarz werden, so lange ich nicht grade eine 4. Raumdimension mit einbeziehe wird das nicht funktionieren. das hat nähmlich was mit zählen zu tun


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Januar 2013)

Dann ruf bei BeQuiet an du Schlaumeier! Fakt ist,... der Stecker passt!


----------



## der_knoben (11. Januar 2013)

Dann zähl weiter. Das runde passt ins eckige. Hast du überhaupt schon mal porbiert, oder verlässt du dich auf den räumliches Verständnis?
Der runde 4pin passt beim MB Anschluss sogar in jede Position, deswegen soll man den auch nur beim P8 verwenden, damit das alles passt.


----------



## xman-zerg (14. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage zu beantworten mti "frag wo anders nach" ist natürlich äusserst clever. fassen wir einfach mal zusammen das ihr keine Ahnung davon habt und grundlos hier rumspamt.
wenn ihr nicht fähig oder willens seit die Frage zu verstehen solltet ihr euch eine antwort einfach verkneifen.

es ist Traurig das man auf eine einfach und normal Formulierte Frage solchen Müll als Anworten erhält. Ich werd einfach wo anders rumfragen vllt krieg ich ja mal eine vernünftige Antwort

PS: und eigentlich sollte man wissen das man nicht alles reinsteckt nur weil es reinpasst, und das gilt nicht nur im PC-Bereich

EDIT:


der_knoben schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon mal porbiert, oder verlässt du dich auf den räumliches Verständnis?


natürlich schon mehrfach ausprobiert, aber es geht ja um das WARUM



der_knoben schrieb:


> Der runde 4pin passt beim MB Anschluss sogar in jede Position, deswegen soll man den auch nur beim P8 verwenden, damit das alles passt.


und eben daher kommt die verwirrung, die kodierung soll ein vertauschen verhindert, so kann ich das ding allerdings ja reinjagen wie ichs möchte und es damit falsch anschliessen, es gibt nur 1 ort wo der Stecker reinkommt (mainboard mit p8 CPU strom versorgung) und dieser ist (soweit mir bekannt) IMMER gleich kodiert, warum dann die stecker kodierung anders gestalten? dies scheint wohl bei mehreren Netzteilen von verschiedenen herstellern der Fall zu sein wenn ich das im Web richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wohl dir brennt der Kittel.

Wenn du es ausprobiert hast, muss es funktionieren. Wenn du hier Trollen willst, dann bist du schneller draußen als dir lieb ist.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe, werde ich auch deine Frage nicht beantworten können.

Vielleicht solltest du mal auf die Idee kommen, deine Frage richtig zu stellen, und nicht die anderen grundlos zu beleidigen.

Schreib mir einfach, wenn du meine Hilfe benötigst.


----------

